# New oven - toxic smell



## Abery

We bought a new oven last night, and now my entire house smells like some sort of toxic chemical. I've had the windows open all day to try to air out the house, but now I am sweating on top of feeling sick. The only advice the manual has is that it's normal for the oven to smell the first few times you use it and also to keep birds away as it will kill them. The oven is stinking whether it's on or not. Does anyone have any advice as to what I can do to get rid of the smell other than waiting for it to pass?


----------



## Juliacat

I got a new oven, too. The smell went away in about a day. In the meantime, keep the windows open.


----------



## joybird

You can hasten the off-gassing process by turning your oven on high, opening your windows, and leaving your house for a few hours, maybe even with a fan on. This also works if you get new flooring or whatever, only you turn your heat way up with the windows shut.


----------



## snv1492

From Google

Quote:

The bonding agents used in the insulation blanket around the oven cavity go through a curing process. The odor will dissipate after a few bake cycles or after the first clean cycle. This is normal. Important: The health of some birds is extremely sensitive to the fumes given off during the self-cleaning cycle. Exposure to the fumes may result in death to certain birds. Always move birds to another closed and well ventilated room.


----------



## reducereuserecycle

i had to off gas my new oven while 9 months preggo







: I turned mine on 500 degrees and rotated between that and the high broiler so I could get all the elements off gassed at once. I opened the doors. It was horrible! It finally went away. I havn't self cleaned the oven yet, but when i do i will leave the house and leave some windows open cause it will off gas a lot then also.


----------

